# linux compatibility and zfs



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

is there a way to make fstab mount linprocfs while running zfs as root?

when i try it fails to boot and i have to remove it from fstab.
after boot i can mount it manually though...
any ideas?

n/m, solved this
	
	



```
linprocfs       /compat/linux/proc  linprocfs   rw,late  0   0
```


----------



## phoenix (Jun 15, 2009)

For the archives, the solution is to add *,late* to the end of the options, so that the filesystem is loaded after all local filesystems, in order to have the ZFS filesystems mounted first.


----------



## blah (Jun 15, 2009)

Perhaps, better would be to add option like `zfs_root' to /etc/rc.d/zfs and make it depend on `hostid' instead of `mountcritlocal'. There may be cases where mounting FS as *late* is not an option (e.g. /var/log on tmpfs), `mountlate' pushes too far down in rcorder list.

I'm lazy so I usually just "fix" dependency
	
	



```
Index: etc/rc.d/zfs
===================================================================
--- etc/rc.d/zfs	(revision 193957)
+++ etc/rc.d/zfs	(working copy)
@@ -4,7 +4,7 @@
 #
 
 # PROVIDE: zfs
-# REQUIRE: mountcritlocal
+# REQUIRE: hostid
 
 . /etc/rc.subr
```


----------



## phoenix (Jun 15, 2009)

Good idea.  Strange that there isn't a REQUIRE dependency on hostid for zfs.  It's most certainly required.  In theory, you'd think that the zfs rc script would also run the hostid script, at least at startup.

Perhaps sending in a PR on this, or a message to one of the mailing lists (-fs or -hackers?) to get some discussion going on this, is in order?


----------



## wonslung (Jun 15, 2009)

yall completely lost me.

```
FreeBSD Newb
                 |
                 V
FreeBSD Newb=>wonslung<=FreeBSD Newb
                 ^
                 |
            Freebsd Newb
```


----------

